
How The Founder Of iContact Reached $1 Mil In Sales A Few Days After Turning 21 - AndrewWarner
http://mixergy.com/icontact-ryan-allis/
======
detst
I saw him speak in Chicago at the CEO conference a couple years ago.

He spoke then about political aspirations. Perhaps we'll see a trend with
people like him and Steven Welch, who was on Mixergy today.

Not only is he successful, he seems completely driven to make a positive
impact on the world by doing things the right way. Very inspirational.

------
zaidf
I met Ryan in my freshman year almost five years ago. He's always been very
helpful to RTP area startups and contributes a lot to the startup scene here.
The meetups at his house draw a quality crowd of smart college folks,
investors and hackers!

------
christonog
Glad to see Ryan on Mixergy. I remember meeting him at a UNC Entrepreneurship
Club meeting my freshman year, back when he was still running Virante as the
marketing arm of iContact. He and Aaron definitely practice what they preach.

------
pavlex8
This is pure awesomeness.

~~~
AndrewWarner
You know what, I felt that way too.

Sometimes I want to shout to the world that they need to hear about the people
I interview.

I can't do that. Most people wouldn't understand. So I post it on HN.

Thanks for checking it out and for the compliment.

